# viejas and flowerhorn



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

well i ended up picking up 5 vieja syns's today, they are about 1 1/2" each. here are the pics.....

















also while i was there i noticed in a tank marked with red humps, convicts, and firemouths there were flowerhorn (flowerhorns were 1 1/2" also). for some reason they reminded me of kamfas so i picked up 5 of these also (.98 each) the pics are hard to tell because they are stressed, but they were silver gray (normal for this size) and a few had a good amount of pearling for the size. also a few had a pink face, not chest area and one or two have a metallic sheened face, like a solid sheen, not seperate pearls.....here are those pics.....









them in their new tank.....

















and their new home for right now.....









keep in mind the pictures were taken right as i took them out of the bag from the fishstore, so none of their colors or pearls are showing up too good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice pick up. To my eyes, few fish are more impressive than a fully grown Vieja of any species. Good luck growing those out.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice pickup.

Could never find a place with $1 FH even if they were bad quality.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

oojit said:


> Nice pickup.
> 
> Could never find a place with $1 FH even if they were bad quality.
> [snapback]1169295[/snapback]​


haha yea, same with me.....but this one place where i got them from, i have been there before.....he always has his fish SO cheap, almost like a wholesaler......lol.......highest priced fish i have seen was maybe a 6" frontosa with a big hump for maybe $25?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

What store are u talking about. Also what size tank is that? Looks tall.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> What store are u talking about. Also what size tank is that? Looks tall.
> [snapback]1170616[/snapback]​


stingray bay is the place im tlaking aobut. have you ever been there? and the size tank im not sure, i think its a 90?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

is that the one on 9 mile? I think ive been to just about every fish store around exsept that one. lmao.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> is that the one on 9 mile? I think ive been to just about every fish store around exsept that one. lmao.
> [snapback]1170633[/snapback]​


yea thats it. man, i HIGHLY reccomend you going there. he doesnt carry piranhas, but if you are into cichlids or community or saltwater fish then go there. his fish are always so inexpensive. i think his name is greg. he used to work at greenwoods for many years in the freshwater department, then he quit and created this place.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Really, i use to work at green woods. For about 5 months. The owner is into majore drugs. Thats why i quit.

I love cichleds, maybe i should fly by there.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> Really, i use to work at green woods. For about 5 months. The owner is into majore drugs. Thats why i quit.
> 
> I love cichleds, maybe i should fly by there.
> [snapback]1170648[/snapback]​


yea u should. keep your eye out becuase u never know what u will see. his tnak of vieja syns were marked as blackbelts (i guess the shipper that gave them to him misinformed him) and the tank with firemouths, convicts, and humpheads have a few flowerhorn in there.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Does he have any rare cichleds? Or even community fish that u know of? Well can u give me some directions? Like your starting at greenwood.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Never mind i looked it up.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> Does he have any rare cichleds? Or even community fish that u know of? Well can u give me some directions? Like your starting at greenwood.
> [snapback]1171015[/snapback]​


im not sure aobut rare cichlids because im not too sure what is rare and what isnt. but he has a few frontosa's with humps and red humpheads (which i havnt seen anywhere before) and other cichlids that i didnt really look at. and yes, he usually has a lot of community fish


----------

